# Limited Edition Londinium I wall art



## Glenn

Calling all Londinium lever espresso machine owners.

@Snakehips has masterfully constructed a real work of art that you have a chance to get hold of.










This beautiful item of Londindium I wall art could be yours at the end of November 2016

There are only 5 of these in existence - each one slightly different.

@Snakehips is keeping 1, @foundrycoffeeroasters.com and @coffeechap will each own 1, and I'm babysitting the last 2

All you need to do to enter for a chance of winning is leave a message below with your CFUK Username and Londinium model.

A winner will be chosen at random at the end of November.

What are you waiting for?

Start typing below!


----------



## Thecatlinux

THe weirdest thing happened today when I finished work and I jumped in my van to come home something fell out of my pocket , it bounced out of the door just I as I was closing it .

What was it ? Not my keys I had them in my hand , and it couldn't be the 50 pence change I received in change earlier in the day from Ron, the proprietor of the local spoon I bought a cup of tea from this morning . I proudly left that in amongst the pile of copper coins in his tip cup when I was wishing him and his missus a good weekend despite the drizzly weather .

So what was the mystery object ? It may be important , so I slipped my seatbelt of opened the door and lent out of the van , nope it was illusive I couldn't see anything , I can't ignore it , I know my luck so I climbed out of the van , crouching down on my knees on the damp floor , nope still nothing , right get the torch out of my pocket , tap several times to get it to work , and me an electrician . Right torch working flashing like mad so I repeatly press the button to get normal light mode rather than sending SOS signal to everyone and his dog .

Right now what is it ..... there it is shining back at me , stretch a little pulling it towards with the tips of my fingers .

What a pullaver an inch and half wood screw left over from today's graft , still I consodled myself at least I had recovered it and not let it go into someone's or my own tyre .

Now call it fate but I reckon that could be a sign that the mere wood screw was destined for a higher purpose .

I will keep it in a safe place and if luck shines my way I reckon I might have a job for it .

and don't worry if I am lucky enough to win the artwork but can't find my lucky screw I have the box it came in which has 3 dozen or more exactly the same in it .

Thecatlinux. LOndinium L1


----------



## Phil104

A mighty L1 - lovingly preowned by the chap himself - so I must be in with a chance.


----------



## Phil104

(Is there no end to your talent Snakehips?)


----------



## Snakehips

Phil104 said:


> (Is there no end to your talent Snakehips?)


Yes !! I'm crap at making coffee!!!!


----------



## Snakehips

Thecatlinux said:


> THe weirdest thing happened today when I finished work and I jumped in my van to come home something fell out of my pocket , it bounced out of the door just I as I was.............
> 
> .........and don't worry if I am lucky enough to win the artwork but can't find my lucky screw I have the box it came in which has 3 dozen or more exactly the same in it .
> 
> Thecatlinux. LOndinium L1


Richard, Genuinely, my eyes were welling up as I read that.

A considerate sparky!

I just don't know what else to say .......... other than maybe implore other L1 owners to refrain from adding their names to the list.


----------



## cambosheff

Truly cracking artwork there @Snakehips the generosity of this forum and its members never ceases to amaze!

cambosheff - Londinium L1-P


----------



## Thecatlinux

Snakehips said:


> Richard, Genuinely, my eyes were welling up as I read that.
> 
> A considerate sparky!
> 
> I just don't know what else to say .......... other than maybe implore other L1 owners to refrain from adding their names to the list.


I saw these on the day and I was convinced my missus had twisted your arm and that I was getting one as a surprise for my birthday but alas .....

Still she still got me Londinium T shirt sent over from New Zealand for my birthday and help towards the coat of some new scales


----------



## Snakehips

Thecatlinux said:


> Still she still got me Londinium T shirt sent over from New Zealand for my birthday and help towards the coat of some new scales


Take my advice, don't bother getting a coat for the scales. I know they need to be kept warm during the winter months otherwise they give erratic readings and b*gger your shots but a coat is not the answer. I got one last winter for my scales but with the overrun you get on the L1 it was soaked in coffee and ruined in no time. No, save your money. You're an electrician, get yourself one of those little plastic battery operated fans that they have in the crane grab machines at the amusement arcade and a small candle. Or tee light is it they call them these days? Put lit candle to the side of the scales and then gently blow a stream of warm air towards the scales. That will achieve and maintain a nice summer-like working temperature!!

PS please don't go edit your original thread or this sage advice will not make sense.

PPS Had to edit as the F*!*!% spill chucker messed up a couple of my wrods.


----------



## Thecatlinux

In my defence I have fat fingers and apples auto correct changes everything

I should read things back before I post

If we are dishing out advice those crane grab machines are not the most economical way of shopping for things .


----------



## fluffles

Fluffles - Londinium L1


----------



## Tewdric

This would sit nicely above my Londinium 1!


----------



## MarkyP

A man of few words...

MarkyP L1


----------



## grumpydaddy

Of course I would love to own one of these Snakehips originals, it would be the only art here but....

The Heath Robinson in me is already wanting to in part replicate the true art and make a more "Kitsch" version..... You know the sort of thing..... Motorised lever, gloriously naff.









grumpydaddy. An earlier vintage Londinium L1


----------



## Yes Row

Yes Row. L1.

Nice work @Snakehips!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Bump


----------



## MarkyP

Oh, I'd forgotten about this!


----------



## 4515

Must've missed this first time around

Nice work

working dog L1


----------



## arellim

I'll throw my hat into the ring.

Bought my Londinium off this forum and have made many happy espressos and a few sad looking lattes since!

Andy

Londinium L1 (v2)


----------



## Snakehips

A couple of days to go and current odds of 9/1 by my reckoning.


----------



## Glenn

Keep the names coming in - every L1 owner should register their interest for this!


----------



## RASD4651

Oh no I want one, am I too late to put my name in the hat. RASD4651


----------



## RASD4651

I must say that is really good. No surprise that coffechap has one. Whoever wins is a lucky coffee dude and should proudly display it in their kitchen.


----------



## arellim

RASD4651 said:


> Oh no I want one, am I too late to put my name in the hat. RASD4651


I think you snuck in just fine (but I'm not the judge!)!

It is a cool little picture isn't it? Maybe we could commission a number of them?


----------



## Snakehips

RASD4651 said:


> Oh no I want one, am I too late to put my name in the hat. RASD4651


 @Glenn Isn't Basingstoke on the geographic exclusion list?


----------



## RASD4651

Sorry I haven't seen the list but I'm happy to pay postage or collect if I'm the lucky winner.


----------



## Glenn

Maybe all postcodes outside of my own will be on the exclusion list @Snakehips


----------



## Glenn

p.s Draw taking place tonight!


----------



## RASD4651




----------



## RASD4651

But I'm a crazy L1 owner and this is a must have item. If I don't get one I might have pester an owner of one to sell me theirs. Lol. Pester, stalk same thing. Lol


----------



## johnealey

Harumph

I think this whole thing is leverist or singularist in the extreme!

(P.s. am genuinely kidding although if anyone wants to make with 2 levers on....







)

Good luck all, quality addition to any wall

John


----------



## Snakehips

RASD4651 said:


> But I'm a crazy L1 owner and this is a must have item. If I don't get one I might have pester an owner of one to sell me theirs. Lol. Pester, stalk same thing. Lol


 @RASD4651, I sense you are keen but let's try and put this into perspective.......

For 'work of art' lets read a 'few bits of cardboard hung together with PritStick glue and a few adhesive foam pads'. Oh, and in this particular case, half a dozen roasted coffee beans. Rave Signature as I recall.

It's biggest plus, arguably, is that it comes in a 25 x 25 4cm IKEA frame that you could reuse to frame a photo of the dog or maybe the grandchildren. Truth is that all the versions that have been released into the wild are rejects! Yes, rejects. They are effectively the byproduct of some silly old duffer, spending more hours than makes sense, in pursuit of an acceptable quality of cardboard friggin' coffee machine to hang on his wall! How sad is that?

It has been suggested in a previous post at non-winners could consider commissioning a similar piece. Let me tell you this&#8230;&#8230;.

Along the way, technique was adapted over and over in order to overcome some of the construction issues and the highly frustrating, random, out of nowhere flaws that appeared in that damned silver cardboard. Even now I dare not look at the one I kept for fear of seeing a blemish or whatever that dissatisfies me and makes me want to try and make a better one. The drawing files that I created using cloud based software decided, for no apparent reason other than to p!ss me off, to disappear into the ether and are no more.

If at any time in the future any of you ever catch me attempting to make another of these then you have my permission to shoot me !!


----------



## Thecatlinux

To know there was blood sweat and tears in the making of this makes it that much more special .


----------



## Missy

Thecatlinux said:


> To know there was blood sweat and tears in the making of this makes it that much more special .


Are you planning on extracting DNA for cloning purposes?


----------



## Snakehips

Missy said:


> Are you planning on extracting DNA for cloning purposes?


Missy, I think he is just extracting the urine !


----------



## Missy

Snakehips said:


> Missy, I think he is just extracting the urine !


I'm just wondering if I can commission you to do me one for my beautiful new machine.


----------



## Glenn

So, the draw has taken place, using Random.org

in true raffle fashion the names were entered in the order listed, then randomised, then randomised again

The name in Line 1 (L1 - get it







) was *working dog*

Congratulations!

Drop me a PM with your address and I will figure out a way to get this to you.

Unless I change my mind and keep it - after all it is a thing of beauty!

workings;

List Randomizer

There were 11 items in your list. Here they are in random order:


working dog

Phil104

Yes Row

MarkyP

grumpydaddy

Tewdric

Fluffles

RASD4651

arellim

cambosheff

Thecatlinux


Timestamp: 2016-12-01 21:25:30 UTC

You have randomized this list 2 times.


----------



## Snakehips

Congratulations w d!

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Well done working dog , I'll have to find something else to use my lucky screw for .


----------



## Yes Row

Well done Working Dog and thanks to Snakehips for the opportunity


----------



## RASD4651

Congrats w dog you lucky lucky thing


----------



## grumpydaddy

One L of a win..... Congrats.


----------



## 4515

Just got down to this post. Well chuffed !

Thanks @Snakehips for offering this up to the forum.

PM on its way Glenn

Will post a pic with this in pride of place above my L1 when it arrives

Now for a celebratory coffee


----------



## Snakehips

Missy said:


> I'm just wondering if I can commission you to do me one for my beautiful new machine.


..... ????? ........ Ominous eiree silence .......

Just out of interest Missy, I noticed that your Classic's days appear to be numbered but I don't recall seeing anything that gives us a clue as to which 'beautiful new machine' is elbowing it out ?


----------



## Missy

Snakehips said:


> ..... ????? ........ Ominous eiree silence .......
> 
> Just out of interest Missy, I noticed that your Classic's days appear to be numbered but I don't recall seeing anything that gives us a clue as to which 'beautiful new machine' is elbowing it out ?


Let's just say it's ummmm... Not quite got the looks of the L1... I did buy it on the forum...

But seriously you should do commissions, you could do series of people's upgrade paths..


----------



## Phil104

Well done working dog, random generatormeister Glenn and the ever creative Snakehips.


----------



## DoubleShot

You lucky dog (pun intended!) 

Well done fella!


----------



## 4515

Wall art arrived in yesterdays post - really well packed and totally unscathed.

Couldn't hang it yesterday as Mrs WD was having her hair 'done' (something I don't have to worry about) and I needed her approval before I hung my lucky-gotten gains.

This morning I asked where it should go and it was 'oh, somewhere nearer the knock box so it isn't obscured by the lever'.

Walked the dogs, braved the shops before they got too rammed, back for breakfast and I set to work.

Couldn't get a screw through the hanging bracket so I dug down in my tin of things and pulled out my lucky nail.

A few taps and it works as a wall art hanging device perfectly.

Anyway, here it is. The background picks up the theme of the tiles - seems the picture was destined to be mine









Huge thanks to Snakehips for his skill and time in making the art and to Glenn for arranging the draw and posting it on.

A nice early Christmas present


----------



## arellim

Looks great- nice setup!


----------



## Snakehips

working dog said:


> Wall art arrived in yesterdays post - really well packed and totally unscathed.
> 
> Couldn't get a screw through the hanging bracket so I dug down in my tin of things and pulled out my lucky nail.
> 
> A few taps and it works as a wall art hanging device perfectly.
> 
> Anyway, here it is. The background picks up the theme of the tiles - seems the picture was destined to be mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice early Christmas present


Andrew, I'm chuffed to see it looking so at home.

Destiny or Lucky Nail ? Who knows?


----------



## Glenn

I'm so pleased it made it, and am glad I took the extra time to find some secure packaging for it.

Considering I only posted in on Wednesday it's arrived earlier than I thought it might









Congratulations once again.


----------



## Lapavoni

This is beautiful.


----------



## DavecUK

Lapavoni said:


> This is beautiful.


 Getting to 5 posts? Nice thread resurrection though 

P. S. See you made it, enjoy the Gaggia if your offer is successful. 😀


----------



## Lapavoni

DavecUK said:


> Getting to 5 posts? Nice thread resurrection though
> 
> P. S. See you made it, enjoy the Gaggia if your offer is successful. 😀


 I think I'm the new owner of a gaggia.........

😂


----------



## DavecUK

Lapavoni said:


> I think I'm the new owner of a gaggia.........
> 
> 😂


 Well done.. Enjoy 👍


----------



## Lapavoni

Thank you. I can't believe I didn't find this forum earlier. I've had the la Pavoni 3 years lol


----------



## Snakehips

Hopefully, this is a more 'on topic' resurrection of an old thread?

View attachment 48121


Originally, 4, years back, I made 6 Londinium themed frames. All found homes with forum members. The best story associated with that involves @Thecatlinux I've had a good laugh at the memory!! Feel free to check that story out on page two of 'What coffee gear did Santa bring you? thread.

I reckon that over the years, I've, happily, gifted up to twenty coffee related frames to various members of the forum. Now, I wonder if I can use a frame or two, or three, to help raise some much needed funds for a local charity that I like to try and support. That is Zoë's Place Baby Hospice.

Starting tomorrow, they are holding a one week fundraosing Art Auction. I have submitted three items, one of which is a Londinium frame. It would be great if there could be a bid or bids from forum Londinium owners.

******* While the auction only features the frame, I can tell you that a successful CFUK bidder will also be receiving a Londinium Tamper courtesy of @lespresso Reiss of Londinium Espresso and an Embroidered Bar Towel kindly donated by the lovely @MildredM ********

Obviously, my objective here is to try and raise, much needed funds for this great charity. My frame(s) are freely given and I will cover uk postage to the successful bidder(s).

If there happens to be sufficient interest, and sensible bidding, then I reckon there could be more than one lot of prizes made available. (Frame, Tamper & Towel)

If I get an expression of interest then, I will advise the link to enable members to partake.

Thanks.

There are few more photos here if you wish THIS POST


----------



## Norvin

Yes please, can you post the link or send it to me.


----------



## Snakehips

Norvin said:


> Yes please, can you post the link or send it to me.


 Hi @Norvin and anyone else who fancies...........

The auction is being run by The Little Fighters which is the parent's fundraising group for Zoë's Place.

This is the Auction FaceBook Page

It is a public page for viewing and will currently let you see a preview of lots. As of 11am tomorrow, lots will begin to be detailed and, I think after 3 days, bidding can commence via 'comment' and will end next Sunday evening. Winning bidders will be contacted after the close and asked to make their donations via an appropriate JustGiving page.

I am a complete FaceBook numpty which is not helped by my natural aversion to such things. However, in the name of raising money for a good cause, I have Signed Up to it.

I now know that in order to bid, you will need to join the 'Group'. You can either do that yourself or, if you wish to PM me an email address, I will 'Invite' you.

I hope that hasn't put you off? If I can do it then anyone can🤪

*If all else fails then I will be happy to make proxy bids on your behalf.*

Many thanks for showing an interest.


----------



## Jp19810

Thanks for sharing @Snakehips, such a great cause and a great way to raise much needed funds.


----------

